# Has he made a fool of himself or is he right..............



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Tim Thomas shows real courage in standing by his convictionsJeff Mackie Jan 23, 2012 30 Comments 16

Tim Thomas exercised his democratic rights to freedom of expression and speech today. Nobody was injured in the process; nobody was even put in harm's way. But because we live in a digital age, and because everyone feels an entitlement to be outraged, it didn't take long for the hate to spew.

The Boston Bruins made a visit to the White House today where they were honoured in a special ceremony by President Barack Obama. Every member of the team made the trip to D.C., except for Thomas, who later wrote on his Facebook page that he skipped the event as a way to voice his displeasure about what he feels is the out-of-control size of the U.S. Federal Government. In his statement, he said he believed both the Republicans and Democrats are responsible for the current situation he finds so distasteful.

Thomas is a known Republican, and the fact the sitting president is a Democratic leads one to believe the target of today's snub was the Prez himself. That's a logical conclusion. What isn't acceptable, however, is the mocking of Thomas by those who are comparing him to the far right, fear-mongering, anti-immigrant wing of the Republican Party. He's never gone on the record condemning immigrants, illegal or otherwise, for taking jobs from Americans, yet that sentiment is a popular punchline on Twitter today. If through his words or actions Thomas leads us to believe he might be a racist, then let's have the discussion. Until then, perhaps we can have a civilized conversation free from name-calling and personal attacks.

I don't agree at all with Thomas' assessment that the U.S. government has spiralled out of control and is threatening its citizens, but part of me admires him for the courage he showed today. He exposed himself to hate and ridicule in order to express an opinion, as misguided as it might be.

The other big NHL news of the day was the three-game suspension handed to Alex Ovechkin for his hit on Pittsburgh's Zbynek Michalek. Ovechkin took a healthy run at Michalek, left his feet, and drove his shoulder into Michalek's head. It was a dirty play by a player who has a history of questionable hits. Yet, there's very little outrage at the length of the suspension, or the fact that these cheap hits continue in the NHL on a weekly basis.

Lesson learned: it's OK to drive an opponent's head into the glass; it's not OK to have a political opinion if you're an NHL player.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

It pains me to say is as a Habs fan, but I admire Tim Thomas.

What kind of democracy does the U.S., or Canada have, that one must report to the leader or be deemed a traitor. He represented the U.S. with honour and continues to by asserting his freedom now.

Posted by: Dave MacDonald | Monday, January 23, 2012 at 11:02 PM

Sure, he's never gone on the record condemning immigrants for taking U.S. jobs. But he has praised Glenn Beck, who does that and more. I suspect that's why people are not taking his facebook condemnation of both parties at face value.

And while I understand how you meant your line that "no one was injured today," I'm not sure I agree. Here's the view from the U.S. (well, one corner of it, anyway): the prestige of the presidency, and the hope that we can have civil relationships with people whose politics oppose our own, took a hit.

Look, Tip O'Neill and Ronald Reagan used to drink together. They were friends across a wide ideological divide. If people these days think they can't shake hands (much less debate or negotiate) with people who have different political views, no wonder Congress can't get much done.

I'm not calling him a traitor and I haven't heard anyone else say that, either (but then, my friends are a pretty polite and level-headed bunch!). I'm calling him symptomatic of a hyperpartisan political culture that makes bipartisan cooperation nearly impossible.

Posted by: Ken | Monday, January 23, 2012 at 11:59 PM

I don't like to think that this was a political decision but it was a Team gathering and he wasn't there.I do think it's the start of the downfall of the Boston Bruin republic.

Posted by: steve | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 12:10 AM

The economy of sports and entertainment has spiraled out of control. I voice my opinion by no longer being a season ticket holder of the NHL and NFL. 
Let's all just stay home, that will fix everything and guys like Thomas and the sportswriter who defend their egos may begin to really understand their freedom of speech and expression.

Posted by: John Vanada Kelley | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 12:15 AM

He's a self righteous idiot. He wants to be paid like a king and contribute to the out of control ticket prices to the consumer but he has the brass ones to condemn the White House. Get a freakin life Thomas. There are guys dying on the front line for freedom. Don't think that you are the model of it.

Posted by: Chris | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 12:30 AM

There are Millions of people just in North America that would love to get a thumbs up by Obama. The President takes time to congratulate this team and Tim Doubting Thomas sticks it to him. What good does that do? How does this help the USA? If this angry Republican can't even let 10 minutes of Timmy's Valuable life be the decent thing to do, then God help all of us if any GOP Clown makes it to the White House in November!!!

Posted by: Mike | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 01:16 AM

I agree with Steve. This has nothing to do with policitics, and everything to do with Tim Thomas. He did not attend a team function, and the team allowed him to take away from the celebration of his teammates.

Posted by: chestre | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 01:32 AM

Regardless of your political orientation, you should show respect for the office of the President of the United States, and feel honoured by the invitation to the White House. Politics has no place in sports, if sports figures want to share their political positions, let them leave the sports arena and run for office. Low class move by Thomas.

Posted by: Bonnie | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 01:38 AM

Wow. What a jacka$$ move on the part of Thomas. At least have the decency to be respectful of an invitation of a very important figure such as the President of the United States.

Perhaps fans should quit buying tickets and merchandise, and state and county govts can eliminate tax breaks and subsidies for these millionaires. See how long their big salaries last in that environment.

Posted by: Steve | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 01:58 AM

What a hypocrite. Where was he when Bush signed in the Patriot Act? Unbelievable hypocrite.

I would 100% respect him if he was sick of the republicans also. But no, he's just a ditto head.

Down with the two-party system.

Posted by: jeff | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 02:00 AM

@jeff, Thomas tweeted or twittered, whatever. He plainly stated he has no use for any level of federal government, all parties included. So I guess you now 100% respect him and your the ditto head for not researching it further?

Posted by: Bill | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 02:13 AM

I think he should have shown up for the team, but the team rep had NO problem with him doing what he did.

Posted by: Bill | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 02:17 AM

One has the right to not cavort with anyone one chooses not to. I can't imagine that to be part of a democracy, it is believed that one is forced to socialise with those one feels put off with. This seems more communistic than democratic.

Posted by: Jyl | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 02:39 AM

you donot agree that the u.s government is way too large and is out of control 15 trillion in debt and 80 trillion in liabilities. what planet are you living on. when will americans wake up and realize that they are in serious trouble

Posted by: dm | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 03:38 AM

If the Bruins Organization had any class they should have suspended Thomas for missing a team event…the owner of the Bruins is no fan of Obama, but he at least showed respect for the Office of President of the United States.

Posted by: Trevor | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 04:07 AM

It's as simple as this.. the guy doesn't like the way the country he lives in is being ran.. There's millions of unemployed and underemployed that probably agree with him too!!!

Posted by: Justin | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 04:24 AM

And, Jeff Mackie, YOU show true courage in writing this story and not falling in line with all the bs being slung at TT. 
It doesn't matter what your political leanings are. What SHOULD matter is that we still have a free country where he's not forced to go for "the good of the country"!

Posted by: Margie | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 05:51 AM

Hey Jeff, Thomas made personal choice. I can appreciate that. But who are you to say his opinion is "as misguided as it might be"

Posted by: Terry | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 06:04 AM

you can agree with Thomas' decision or not agree with it.. whatever! What continually amazes me is that those who are democrats are the only ones who have freedom of speech and thought!

Posted by: dk | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 06:07 AM

The U.S. has military bases in over 100 countries, spends more on the military than the rest of the world combined, while the debt spirals, the bridges and roads are in disrepair, and the schools are out of money. 50 cents of every tax dollar collected goes to the military budget. Millions are dead around the world, yet the Imperial Death Machine marches on, while at home the citizens revel in sloganism and flag waving simplicity. Obama is a sock puppet, like Bush and Clinton before him. Good for TT!

Posted by: Reckoning Time | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 06:44 AM

Thomas is a popular athlete with constant access to national media. I don't understand how refusing the praise of the President is supposed to make your country better. Could he not choose a more appropriate way to make a political statement? One of the first things we learn in life is to play nice. That was not nice.

Posted by: Daniel Quenville | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 06:45 AM

It's easy to go along with the crowd,but standing on your own is courageous.I just added Tim Thomas to my list of top 5 people I'd d like to meet.

Posted by: Dan | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 06:48 AM

Here's what the state of American politics has become, where everything has become so polarized that people won't even acknowledge the President of the United States because he's on the other side of the fence.

It used to be the President was something of an elevated figure, but now he's just a target for a big political mosh pit.

Posted by: Ace | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 07:06 AM

Soooo…Tim Thomas did not respond to the summons from the head guy. Good to see that he did not need the ritual pat on the head from the man who represents the heartland of greed and corruption….he has that right but will be persecuted for making the decision. I wonder what form the retribution will come in…stay tuned all you freemen…

Posted by: Jacoby Kayak | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 07:07 AM

I am now a big TIM Thomas fan.I would not have gone to the Obama photo op either.I would rather visit US MARINES .

Posted by: Bob Burdge | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 07:10 AM

We live in a a demoracy so Tim Thomas has every right to do what he did. GOOD for you Thomas!!!!!!

Posted by: Grace | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 07:12 AM

I have never gone to an NHL hockey game. I will go when the Bruins visit Anaheim and cheer TIM Thomas. TIM, God Bless You and your family.

Posted by: Papino | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 07:26 AM

Tim Thomas is unfortunately like many Americans who just CANNOT accept that a BLACK man ended up being President of the USA.

Posted by: SELWYN | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 07:41 AM

More idiots adding to the Great American Divide. Keep taking sides people, one day you will for real!

Posted by: Chuck | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 07:45 AM

What? Is Thomas standing up for the poor, rich people that might have their taxes increased a bit? Anyone who can't see the absurdity of this is… oh well, I guess.. a republican?

Posted by: Mark Jones | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 07:48 AM

Anyone who thinks TT hasn't been the backbone of the Bruins for years and was the major reason they won the Stanley Cup doesn't know the game.
If he chooses to use this moment in the media to call attention to the gross misconduct of the government, knowing all the politically correct talking heads would be gunning for him, it makes it even more effective.
Seriously, if Bush were in office most of you would be declaring this a heroic and principled act.

Posted by: nsm | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 08:06 AM


----------



## xwingace (Apr 25, 2011)

Well spoken GMMan.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

*"...Has he made a fool of himself …"*

YES, TT is an absolute fool.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I really don't consider anyone a fool who takes action on behalf of his beliefs, no matter which side of the fence he/she is on. He has opened himself to all sorts of criticism and name calling. But, he's an adult. He can take it, I'd imagine.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

TT was/is being paid for his talents on the ice. He was/is NOT being paid for his personal political opinions, especially when the President of the United States wishes to honor his team for their abilities ON THE ICE.

Quite foolish, to say the least. To expand on that, quite STUPID, SELF-SERVING, and detrimental to his teammates and his team's respectability.

Maybe we all should DEMAND that our ticket $$$ to such events be self-declared to go to either Democrat or Republican hockey players. Belong to the wrong Party and you don't make as much money. Simple. We pay these folks to PLAY and not to pontificate.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well then, I'd guess his team management will dock him for not attending. 
He'll probably take some ribbing from his team mates but, I doubt it'll go much further.
I'm with you, though. Actors' and sports figures' opinions of things not related to their craft are rather superfluous and don't amount to a hill of beans. Sorta like us all pontificating on stuff having nothing to do with woodworking. 
Interesting, sometimes, but not all that relevant.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I agree Gene, however unfortunate that that may be… Somehow, I have this dream that I could actually bring back my paddle (currently in the closet) and actually be able to paddle these adult sports stars, and to do so BEFORE they had a chance to react to the prospect. After all, paddling only works on the front end and NOT after all the DXXXMn due process. Got me thru school… Just sayin'...


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Yes; only to the media does it really matter that he did what he did and it makes him look foolish, at the same time he was right in what he did if he felt that strongly about the president's policies and time in office to date. I have no respect for the last man in office and wouldn't have shown up if invited, still respect the office, just not the man occupying it to the point that I wouldn't have dignified him with my presence. The nice thing about being an American is that you can do that.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Gesssssssssss give the man another 4 years the previous one got his 8 years even though he was the worst one in History.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

"" A few more comments"" 
Carefull Tim, Obama might be in office longer than you are in Boston!

Posted by: bufford | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 08:27 AM

Tim Thomas is unfortunately like many Americans who just CANNOT accept that a BLACK man ended up being President of the USA.

Posted by: wayne | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 08:30 AM

He is a racisit…Tim Thomas is unfortunately like many Americans who just CANNOT accept that a BLACK man ended up being President of the USA.

Posted by: every real american | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 08:34 AM

Ya think its real stupid if Tim Thomas don't want to meet the president he has his rights live him alone …........You go Tim Thomas
And don't make you a bad person you have your reason

Posted by: Elaine | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 08:59 AM

He has a right to not accept any invitation he chooses. Thats what the U.S. is supposed to be about isn't it? The freedom to choose? Yet most of you are condemning him for doing just what so many have fought for the right to do. Wow.

The only obligation here was perhaps the consideration of it as a 'team event'. Obviously his team was ok with him not attending. So whats the fuss. He's entitled to his opinion and his expression of same.

He could have just called in sick you know.

Posted by: Lol | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 09:05 AM

I personally am no fan of the dirty Bruins but Thomas showed he had no class by disrespecting his President. Politics in the US and Canada for that matter are going down the tubes and he is forgetting who pays his salary. He made the decision (a political one no matter what he says) and hockey is a sport and those two should never be confused.

Gilbert

Posted by: Gilbert Cote | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 09:08 AM

If sports and politics should never be confused and/or mixed then perhaps the Prez shouldn't be inviting sports figures/teams to the White House. Once he does it opens the door just for responses such as this. "Be careful what you ask for" directly or indirectly just might apply….

Posted by: Doh… | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 09:13 AM

I am no fan of TT but if he didn't because of the way he beleives the US goverment is out of control he did the right thing. Pit. Steelers player Harrison didn't go either time his team was invited (Bush and Obama) some people just don't care who's running the US into the ground.

Posted by: nhl | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 09:26 AM

Perhaps the President is not a Bruin fan but as a representative of the entire USA the entire Bruin team is recognized and Thomas showed very poor taste in not showing up.

Posted by: Ken | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 09:50 AM

Show up don't show up it seems like a damned if you do damned if you don't situation.What if Thomas showed up and took a dump at the white house then someone would have read into that too.Sports and political issues don't mix anyway and I'm sure it didn't hurt Obama's feelings anyway he's got other issues to deal with.

Posted by: vince wand | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 09:58 AM

The teams have to go because major league sports teams get antitrust exemptions from the federal government, sweetheart tax deals from the states and municipalities, subsidies for stadiums, etc. Thomas is a beneficiary of all that.

Posted by: Les | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 09:58 AM

What an idiot. That he is a big fan of Glen Beck shows his intelligence. Enough said!

Posted by: George Halas | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 10:21 AM

well l don't know. Tim is an american. Isn't this a freedom of speech. I'm a canadian and I feel the same way about our Canadian govenment.

Posted by: david k. | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 10:25 AM

that tim thomas is a sad case,most certinaly not a role player for young hockey players,you no what they say(one rotten apple will spoil the whole barrel)should be suspended indif.

Posted by: chuck | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 10:25 AM

Tim Thomas should retire from the NHL ; put his money on the line and run for office ; there are plenty of openings from municipal to the Congress . As for his snub of the WhiteHouse , what does that prove ; another big name athlete now believing he is bigger than office . Come on Tim ;hockey is your game . rb

Posted by: Ron Bates | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 10:38 AM

Funny, this guy disses the US government and country but he has no problem accepting any kind of medal the represents playing for it????

Posted by: SR | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 10:42 AM

Wow, in reading the comments here, I see noone cared to actually read his statement regarding his decision.

I think he did a great thing and his statement says it all. The US government has spiraled out of control and now invades innocents citizen's rights and freedoms in the name of "homeland security".

He was clear that he blames both sides of the party lines for this downfall…..and he is absolutely correct.

Good on you Tim for standing up for what you believe in.

"Respect the presidency"? Give it a rest, the government of the United states is the greatest terrorist organization on the planet…and I don't mean just to the people of foreign countries, they are their citizen's own worst enemy.

"It's got nothing to do with politics"? What are you talking about…it's ALL about politics. It's the government trying to keep "celebrities" on their side. Thankfully, some sport celebs will stand up for what they believe in and make it public so others don't feel so alone in their beliefs that governments no longer serve the people of their countries.

Posted by: Jim | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 10:49 AM

Although I am not a Bruin I now greatly respect Tim.Yes the presidency is worthy of 'prestige' but this Pres by his actions has been a disgrace to it-if the Tims of the world do not stand up then who will? Thank God for T.T.

Posted by: ed | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 10:51 AM

Thomas for President. THE PUCK STOPS HERE!!!

Posted by: Yashi | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 11:09 AM

No big deal…some american politician invites a team…what's the big deal?? Just a over-sold public figure that's going to get a fat pension when Joe-average are on food-stamps .

Posted by: Mona | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 11:13 AM

Thomas snubbed his team not the President. Bad Form!

Posted by: Rick | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 11:18 AM

These visits to the white house are only publicity stunts for popularity polls…wake up fools…it's politics…straight and simple!!!

Posted by: Frank | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 11:20 AM

This is exactly what is wrong with the US right now. The party divide is so ridiculous that a member of a winning team doesn't take part in a positive, congratulatory ceremony just to prove his point. That's not being a good team member and it shows lack of class. He would have been there smiling if a Republican president was there I bet. If he is so against big government, then I hope none of his family and friends takes any benefits from unemployment insurance, Medicare, Medicaid, Old Age security, food stamps, etc. because these are all "big government". The Republicans seem to have lost sight of the fact that they are Americans first and need to work together to make things better. He has lost a lot of respect over this.

Posted by: Joan | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 11:29 AM

I do not agree with what he did. I do agree that he has the right to do it without a need to apologize or be held up negatively for his actions. I also do agree with his comment that all government parties are to blame for the excess size of the government and it representatives.

Posted by: stephen | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 11:47 AM

Obviously, this low class act WAS political, even if he does have every right in the world to be a boor, a bad reflection on himself, his team, his city, and certainly the NHL. As has been pointed out, he has never particularly criticized Republican activities, and why should he? He is obviously wealthy, and part of the segment of the population that they protect. Even taking him at his word, however, would make his view more Libertarian than anything. If so, he might ask if the Libertarian "spokesperson"Ron Paul would ever be guilty of such crudeness and ill breeding. Like many other "jocks," this guy's skills are limited exclusively to his sports venue, and are in no other way evident.

Posted by: Dave | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 11:49 AM

OUT OF CONTROL TICKET PRICES! really thomas wants to contribute to that!? why doesnt he just become a leaf then and what about all other celeberties who have voiced their opinions against Obama. just doesnt mean as much i guess because they never cancelled on the big guy themselves, probably because they can only talk and not walk while timmy thomas does both! STAND UP FOR YOUR BELIEFS

Posted by: Andrew | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 11:50 AM

What's America's approval rating of the president and congress these days? Because last time I turned on CNN, Thomas is speaking as one of the majorities…

Posted by: YUUUP! | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 11:50 AM

Freedom of expression? Yes it is. It's his right NOT to meet with the president. Offensive? Perhaps to some. Tim Thomas is a rich white guy who snubbed the nation's first black president, a guy who plays a North American sport in which minorities are least represented.

No one's saying Tim Thomas is racist however his decided form of protest is in no way relevant to his "displeasure with out of control government largess". Meeting the president for a team function wouldn't have made him any less Republican, any less a Tea Partier. Republicans in Washington work with President Obama on a daily basis.

I dunno how many black baseball, basketball and football players met with George W Bush after their teams won the World Series, NBA finals and Super Bowl. I however don't recall ONE of the them turning down the Whitehouse invitation. Like other blacks in America, I'm sure they were part of the roughly 90% who voted against the president in 2000 and 2004 despite being multimillionaires because blacks irrespective of income tend NOT to vote Republican.

Look I'm no Obama fan. I wanted him to loose in 2008 and I hope that he looses in 2012. The problem I see for those wishing to defeat this obviously flawed president is that too many of Obama's detractors actually make the case for him in the public arena.

Posted by: MasterWooten | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 12:00 PM

Perhaps a classier move would have been to attend and to voice his concerns to the President in a quiet and dignified way. That would have taken his concern to the place "where the buck stops", rather than merely create a minor, soon to be forgotten media flurry.

Posted by: Donald | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 12:19 PM

This meeting with the president was not a political function, and out of courtesy I think he should have attended. However it is his right to make decision not to. 
If Tim Thomas was perceived as some sort of left wing idealogue, he would probably be receiving glowing support from the media and fans for his "courageous" stand on principle.In any case, thousands of children are going hungry to-day, so whether or not a group of idolized sports heroes get to meet Obama just doen't register as important.

Posted by: Chazzmak | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 12:19 PM

Courage of his convictions my backside. He had no problem transferring to UVM, the school at one of the most socialist states in the U.S. because he couldn't start at his other school. Where were his convictions then? No it was all about him, Tim, Tim, Tim. He shook the hand of Vancouver player who cheap shotted and concussed his own teammmate (a tradition in hockey), but he won't go the United States White House when his team wins (also a tradition)? It's ALL of America's house, no matter who is the president. Just lost a ton of respect for Tim Thomas. He put himself the INDIVIDUAL, before the team and he is a hypocrite. He should get a healthy scratch for blowing his team off, just like Tyler S. did earlier this year for missing the team meeting.

Posted by: Dave | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 12:25 PM

Thomas had every right to choose not to go, but this was a team function and he should be fined for not attending. He should have chose some other forum to state his displeasure.

Posted by: guy | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 12:28 PM

It's really frighting to read some posts that don't see all the white house visits as political…These things are taught in grade school because it's free positive ratings…and it doesn't matter what sport it is…I sure hope these nice little innocent people are not old enough to vote!!

Posted by: Susan | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 12:39 PM

Could Tim tell us how to cut government waste? Could he get Republicans to agree if Obama offers that?

Posted by: darryl | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 12:40 PM

Although I somewhat understand that TT was trying to use this situation to show his dislike for US politics and the Federal government, I honestly believe that what he has really done, is to show disrespect to the President. We may not agree with every decision that Obama has made, but truthfully, how many other Presidents have been dealt the hand that he has. I'm a very proud Canadian, but also extremely supportive of what the President has been able to achieve with such little help from the opposition.

Posted by: Randall G | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 12:43 PM

First off Thomas way down the list of hockey players that could do this and actually make a statement -so, get off you high horse. Net this is like a 4 year old pulling a tantrum and not going to see gramma. Really - forget whether you like Obama….this is a one time honour and something to tell your kids and grandkids. I know really good players would have had the professionalism and courtesy to go.

Posted by: Ron | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 12:50 PM

Too bad Mr. Thomas didn't show the strength of his apparent convictions, and take the opportunity granted so few Americans to actually shake hands and discuss his differing opinion with the President. Tells me like most Repubs, he is too close-minded for such an encounter.

Posted by: bev | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 12:51 PM

Why is Obama even honouring the Boston Bruins now?
And what does politics have to do with hockey?
Just a stunt to make him look like a good guy.
Remember, his job is up for grabs soon.

Posted by: Me | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 12:51 PM

It's not about him, it's about his country (represented by the president he despises) honoring the Boston Bruins.

Who gives a F about some puck-stopper's political opinions?

Posted by: ted | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 12:52 PM

Not a Boston fan but respect Thomas's playing ability and courage to stand up and say what he thinks. The comment was directed at both parties of government in the U.S. and I think he's bang on in his assessment. Same here in Canada, goverment is way to involved in peoples lives and curtailing freedoms. Now people want to critisize him for excercizing his right not to attend?


> Really


 Sounds like they should emmigrate to another country where people have no voice and must bow down to the ruling goverment. They will fit right in.

Posted by: Bruce | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 01:07 PM

For those of you who think Thomas would be able to sit there and discuss his political views with Obama, you are seriously delusional. It's a photo op for the prez and nothing more. I'm an Obama fan, don't get me wrong but as an American citizen who has the right to express his beliefs in a peaceful way, he is not a traitor. Land of the free people, get off his back.

Posted by: Chris | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 01:12 PM

I bet Thomas doesn't feel any "displeasure" about the "out of control size" of HIS salary though~!

Posted by: Saucy | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 01:20 PM

Should anyone here be surprised that there are racists playing in the NHL. Just another Tea-bagger who hates black people.

Posted by: Harry | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 01:26 PM

OMG.

There are so many ignorant people commenting on here. Read more facts on why he did this and maybe you can make an informed comment.

Now race has come up? Are you kidding me? Get a clue people.

Posted by: Jim | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 01:38 PM

Hey Ken,

When did Glenn beck ever condemn immigrants for taking U.S. jobs???
You are trying to twist words and like many on the left conveniently left out the work "illegal" when referring to "Illegal Immigrants" 
Of course all the Democrats/Liberals out there will say that he's just a racists because he refused to meet a Democrat President….lol
typical of Dems/Liberals bring up racism to win your arguments!

Posted by: jayahre | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 01:39 PM

Hey Jayahre,

Don't lump me in with these ignorant fools. I'm a liberal person by ideology and I believe what Tim did had nothing to do with race or party even. He blames his entire government, which he should, for the mess that country is in.

I can't believe anyone would think it was racially motivated. What a bunch of fools.

Posted by: Jim | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 01:43 PM

TIM,you show no respect the bruins gave you a chance when no one wanted you , you should be there for your team, and then anything go after, go back to EUROPE and PLAY.

Posted by: ED | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 01:45 PM

I understand that everyone has their own right to freedom of speech, yes. 
However, President Obama did not send an invitation to Tim Thomas personally, this was an invitation for the Boston Bruins to come to the Whitehouse, to finalize the celebration of winning the Stanley Cup last season, it is a tradition on the NHL that has been going on for ages, and in my opinion, Thomas looks like a selfish, pompous prick.

On top of that, he is not only causing an issue with himself and the current government, with his lack of respect, but also with his own team and management. For a team that already has a black eye for their antics (Ference giving the entire Bell Centre - children included - the middle finger for one) he is not making it easy on the team to be less hated by not only American's, but by the rest of the world. I am not even American and I find it offensive, I could only imagine what proud patriotic American's must be feeling right now.

This wasn't about you and your political views Thomas, but in abandoning your team and ruining a celebrated event for the TEAM and the city of Boston, you have made it about YOU, so deal with the consequences.

And if Thomas has such an issue with the way the government handles it's business and anything else the current government does, why does he not campaign, or do something USEFUL with the MILLIONS of dollars he earns, maybe give some to charity, to help those out of work or to make a difference in the world? You are part of the problem Thomas, you are OVERPAID in RIDICULOUS amounts of money to play a sport, your salary should be rewarded to people more worthy, like Doctor's and surgeon's and firefighters.

Posted by: Anita | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 01:53 PM

This is shocking big News? Obama and GW Bush invitations to the White House have been snubbed by numerous other Sports celebrities and Team Members before. Manny Ramirez and some others did not come when GW Bush invited the Boston Red Sox to the White House. Albert Pujols most recently did not come to the White House when Obama invited the St Louis Cardinals to the White House. Neither did Tony Stewart back in October.

Posted by: Bill | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 01:54 PM

Hey asshole, yeah you Tim Thomas, you are part of that one percent that makes millions of dollars, so you need to shut your damn mouth.

It is an honor to meet the President of the United States, whether or not you agree with his position or government, it is still an honor. You just spat in the face of all American's, nice job dickhead. Way to put an ugly black eye on the city of Boston.

Posted by: Roger | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 01:57 PM

I don't get what the big deal is… If I were to be invited to the Parliament or Legislature to have dinner with the Prime Minister or Premier, I would decline, too, regardless of whether my entire workplace was going or not. Why should that be an honor? He's no more important than anyone else. He's just a human being like the rest of us; he just has a high profile job. Big deal! If a non-famous person had decline, no one would even be talking about it! Go Timmy! P.S. I WOULD go to the White House.

Posted by: Winsy | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 02:04 PM

Congrats to Tim Thomas for being honest. How many went to the WHouse that day but didn't have the guts to take a stand is the real question.

Be careful Tim, someone might give the order to send a black stealth chopper to your house and assasinate you lol

Just as Bush was held responsible for things gone wrong so should Obama…why not ? ... Probably because to many interests want to white wash Obama's dirty laundry for personal gain.

Guess Mr.Thomas should have lied to himself and went to the WHouse like the rest and smiled like a fool in a room full of foolish people…or be honest and stay home.

Posted by: Sam | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 02:05 PM

Tim dont listen to the haters I believe its about time people with power and admiration stick up to the u.s government!! I am Canadian and believe the u.s government is way out of line in most of the things they do and I believe that someone should stand up to them, I believe that as close as the canada,u.s relationship that it is actually getting further apart as the u.s are so selfish and we as canadians are totally opposite..The u.s think their the best in the world and look down at all others…even at canadians, they expect everything for free but charge everyone else outrageous prices!! As I tour around the world to different places I see the dislike for the u.s across the world everywhere and im just one person..I have noticed when people need a scapegoat because they have no other valid points that they pull the race card it happens way to much in the world and I believe it has to stop!! Not every thought,opinion or believe has to do with race !!! grow up people and get out of your little bubble and see the real world!!

Posted by: chad | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 02:06 PM

It would have been more admirable had he donated a big chunk of his salary to some worthy cause to restrict government or help people to recover during their recession. Instead he looks like a hypocrite, railing against the very system that has allowed him to become exceedingly wealthy by playing a game.

Posted by: Kelsey | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 02:11 PM

The gov't of both Canada and the U.S. are controlled by the corportations that pay their under-the-table salaries (aka lobby money).

If the people of these nations want freedom, then they'd better elect some common men to power and get rid of these losers from elitist fed schools of thought and action.

Take back our countries and live the life that the fore-fathers wanted for us. Free from oppression both internal and external.

Fight the money, fight the big corporations and quit paying interest rates. Get the money back into the hands of the people, and out of private hands!

Posted by: AO | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 02:21 PM

It wasn't Obama that Tim Tom snubbed; it was the Office of the President of the United States of America. You don't have to like the guy, but you respect the Office. He was an obnoxious jerk before this but for sure, Tim Thomas is now King Douche, Lord of the Douchebags.

Posted by: Stu Gatz | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 02:22 PM

Dave, I don't think he is a
traitor! An asshole=YES, a traitor=NO! He exercised HIS right by NOT seeing the Prez, BUT every action has a re-action! There are PROBABLY a lot of U.S. hockey fans who DON'T like Obama, BUT they RESPECT the office! 
How are the American fans going to take this lack of respect! Too bad christmas is over! Cauese Thomas has one 'set of nuts' I'd like to see 'roasting on an open fire'! There is NO excuse for being an asshole! If Thomas was Canadian, that would be considered a HUGE insult! BUT he is an American! Good luck in Boston, a DEMOCRATIC controlled state/ctiy!

Posted by: Barry | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 02:26 PM

As a Canadian who believes that Tim Thomas is justified in his actions, I am concerned that people are paying to much attention to the spin coverage that the media is placing on his message. Those who do not agree with his opinions are justified to have their own in the same way Tim Thomas has that right. If anything I hope this inspires people to disregard the mainstream media and seek answers through their own independent research. True patriotism is to stand up and question ones government…not to accept what they are told. This is how fascism has taken over the great republics of history. It is the independent mind that seeks truth and in that truth is where true freedom is born.

Posted by: Jeff | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 02:30 PM

That is why America is a divided country and it seen as the most backward place in the world…
While he's entitled to his views political or otherwise - politics has no place in sports (Baseball, Football, Hockey etc). This guy is a reacist and a bigot - he has no class.He doesn't have to agree with the Prez but only did he disrespect the Prez but also his team. How can there be unity when they use politics to divide the country…and some of you morons thinks what he's done is right because it's a free country - shame on you…

Posted by: TJ | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 02:32 PM

PS….to those American's who speak about patriotism….remember the words of your former presidents like John Adams whoe wrote, "A patriot must always be ready to defend his country against his government."

Posted by: Jeff | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 02:35 PM

hey dan,who are the other 4 you would like to meet?bin laudin,saddam,hitler or charles manson???you and tubby thomas would fit right in being the **************************************** you are.team event,team won together.go down together.get a life danny boy.

Posted by: former player | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 02:36 PM

AO I totally agree with you our governments are all about big bussiness and to heck with the little people they are more interested in lining their pockets as they all own large cooperations and benifit from the rules,tax breaks ect they put into place Brad wall for example lowered cooperate taxes once again which makes the little guys pay more to recover the lost revenue…you can really tell at election time, they are more worried about slamming the other guy than what they can do for the people millions are spent on attack adds instead of info adds or put towards needy things..the governments need to be brought down and put back into the hands of the commoners like you and I we have no one good to vote for..and if your not filthy rich you have no chance at being elected.. the governments are out of control and must be stopped!!!

Posted by: chad | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 02:37 PM

@ AO and chad,

Are you dumb?
Tim Thomas is part of big business corporations that benefit from tax breaks, he is part of that one percent and he makes $5 Million dollars a year, so that would make him a big hypocrite, now wouldn't it? He isn't standing up for the "little guy" because if he was, he'd give some of that 5 Million to charity, and put his money where his mouth is. He doesn't know what it's like to be homeless, or to not have a job and live off of welfare, to lose all dignity and hope in your fellow man/woman. He has no idea, he's a rich self centred asshole who plays sports and gets paid OBSCENE amounts of money for it.

Posted by: Kelsey | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 02:44 PM

Jeff, you said 'I am concerned that people are paying to much attention to the spin coverage that the media is placing on his message.' Isn't that the society we live in? It's ALL about 'spin'! He chose his 'path', NOW he will have to live with the consequences! You CAN dislike anyone you want!, BUT when you 'disrespect' them, THAT is something that is not easily forgotten! How do you think the 'average' U.S. patriot, (especially thoes living in Boston), is going to swallow this! You DO NOT have to 'like' him!, but you DO have to respect the office!

Posted by: Barry | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 03:01 PM

Sorry Tim, youre snubbing the office of he President if the United States, not acceptable, no class. If you oppose this President as I do, have the class to attend wearing a Republican campaign button to voice your views in a positive manner.

Posted by: David Smith | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 03:02 PM

We all have the right to Freedom Of Speech.I like Tim and I too am a Habs fan.Yet whether you like it or not, the President and the Whitehouse represent the United States on the world front. I am a Canadian. At the age of twelve, I had been invited to Parliament Hill, to meet our Prime Minister, Mr. Pierre Elliot Trudeau. I knew very little of him, but to this day, it has been one of the highlights in my life. Thank you, Mr. Prime Minister. A True Leader, A True Canadian.

Posted by: Bentley | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 03:10 PM

Kelsey…I can see that you are quite aggitated by Tim's actions but rest assured he is definately part of the 99% rather than the 1%. The one percent are those that control the major organizations and use them to affect policy of governmenmts through lobbyists. He may make good money but he never took is position in sports to solve social matters. It has however afforded him a voice and the ability to use that voice. It doesn't take being poor or losing one's dignity to feel and understand how poverty affects your fellow man. 
Tim stood up for what he believes and used is fame to do so in spite of the crtisim he knew he would get…that is patriotic in the most profound sense. He would only be a hypocrite if he felt that way and went despite it.

Posted by: Jeff | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 03:13 PM

This was the wrong way to show displeasure with the Government of the U.S.A. Thomas is employed by the Boston Bruins and he showed disregaurd for the owners, coaches, the league, and most of all the FANS. However, it isn't a surprise watching his arrogant attitude on the ice. What a maroon!

Posted by: John | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 03:16 PM

so what your saying by being employed by someone you have to do what they say and do what they expect you to do even if its totally against your beliefs? that right their is why the world has gone wrong you dont own me because i work for you !!

Posted by: chad | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 03:21 PM


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

"" More comments"" 
Abstenance is one very positive and obviously successfull ways of making ones point. When the rest of the Thomas Demonizers work as hard to become as well known as Tim… Maybe you'll understand the fact that you have the ability to make a difference. I think Tim handled this like a pro and I'm a Canadian! Cheers Tim, keep up the good work of politely making a difference!

Posted by: Darcy | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 03:25 PM

does he have freedom of speech? one has to wonder if there is such strong repercussions from Joe Blow (that would be you mouth pieces who disagree with him) but don't have his courage to make your statements public.

Posted by: g | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 03:27 PM

@ former Player

Your an idiot!! I played hockey and other team sports all my life and still do. Nowhere normal does going to the White House have ANYTHING to do with winning the cup. It's a political 'show' to begin with. I think you should get a life and maybe an education, lol.

Posted by: Darcy | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 03:29 PM

wow what a page listening to all the comments from racisium to politics to respect of an institution to a prime minister of canada and the truth of it all who cares? lets look at where we are as a country and where we are headed

Posted by: sharon | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 03:31 PM

So what I am hearing is that by him using his fame with in organzied sports he is being disrespectful to the American government….BS lol. The Americans along with 62 countries boycotted the 1980 Moscow Olympics as a politcal statement over their opinion of Russia invading Afghanistan. Didn't America do the same thing recently??? Now that is hypocritical.

Posted by: Jeff | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 03:32 PM

tim ur over paid
get back to earth

ur only as good as ur last win
and there is an ending to that soon

Posted by: cool4kg | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 03:33 PM

cool4kg….stop being a hater. People on hate on others when they are jealous. That's a sin.

Posted by: Jeff | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 03:39 PM

**only hate on others…

Posted by: Jeff | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 03:40 PM

cool, tell me one pro sports player isnt over paid? they all are i cant afford to take my family even to watch a pro sports game!! dont hate him cause he makes a good wage jagr has made over 100m already and many other like him so really is he over paid ???

Posted by: chad | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 03:41 PM

Tim Thomas is a total azz seriously, this doesnt surprise at all. I like how he says the government is of control, what about your own flippin team thomas!? Bruins run around injuring people like crazy from other teams!

Not only that but i find it funny how he was the only american on the roster and he was the only one who didnt go.

Posted by: guest | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 03:43 PM

Thomas's mistake was stating his reason of absence via social media. NOBODY has to defend their right of actions.
The President must have had ALL the N.H.L. teams to the White House (no) and why the Bruins? It would have been a lot simpler to have the President show up at a game rather than the expense footed by the individuals of the U.S.A. Why is everything dragged, analysed and spit back out.
Opinions are opinions. Leave it alone and get a life.

Posted by: Trooper | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 03:47 PM

Who cares?

Posted by: Bruce | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 04:01 PM

I don't think he is Not showing respect for The Office of the President
Regardless which party is in.
I really liked Thomas, he's a great goaltender.
Last year he proved it once again in the Playoffs…
I'm sorry to see that he's using this as an excuse and not a reason!!!

At the end he'll have to answer for it!!!

Posted by: Leonardo | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 04:02 PM

Let's look at what TT's action has done. Most people have taken sides and again shown how we feel we live in a divided my versus your world. Instead of being a good role model where he can be in the same room with a person with different opinions, he showed he is as entrenced as people on the extreme right and left.

Posted by: Ardon | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 04:04 PM

In all liklihood the president couldn't name half the players on the team anyway. After all, it is a Canadian sport and it's not basketball or football. In reality this is only done for publicity and a photo-op so it doesn't really matter that Thomas didn't show - except, of course, for the fact that he is an american.

Posted by: Chad | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 04:05 PM

Rats - I take back my all star vote for the man. It was a team invitation. Silly me, I thought he was on that team. There are times and places for political choices - this was neither.

Posted by: R-M | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 04:05 PM

Boston still harbors it's racists. Some white guys still can't get used to a black man as President. Sad.

Posted by: Theodore | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 04:13 PM

If you "don't buy" that the American government has spiraled out of control and now represents a threat to the American people, you are in for a huge huge surprise in the not-to-distant future. Just wait the European Union collapses. You'll be singing a different song.

Posted by: Karrie | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 04:14 PM

Someone suggested that he might be a racist,
If that's the case he must also a racist against a Black President. just dispictable!!!

Posted by: Leonardo | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 04:19 PM

Who is Jeff Mackie to say Thomas has misguided ideas?

Posted by: Darren | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 04:25 PM

How is TT a Racist by not going? Anyone who says that is simply an idiot and is blinded by their own opinions of TT's actions. Probably jealous because none of you TT haters can abstain from anything of this magnitude and make a difference of any kind yourselves. TT's Statement is Peacefull and obviously meaningfull, otherwise his actions would not be receiving as much attention as it is. Way to go TT!! It takes a strong individual with solid character to put a reputation as big as yours on the line. Ahta Boy!

Posted by: Darcy | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 04:32 PM

Whats this? Tim Thomas went to the whitehouse with a high viz hunting vest…lmao..

Posted by: woodsy | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 04:38 PM

When will these overpaid atheletes stop mouthing off on things that they should keep quiet on and, at the same time, keep quiet on anything to do with the sport….."We're going to give 110%...we have to play one shift at a time". Thomas has embarassed himself, his team and the city he represents by his childishness. Next stop,the AHL.

Posted by: Allan Davis | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 04:52 PM

@ Dave | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 12:25 PM

Back then he wasn't famous you dork. The choice to go to a school where he could be a starter was not a political one. The fact that he did, helped him become good enough to actually become famous and make a difference like he did with this decision. I'm an Oilers fan, so his success on the ice is obviously not a motivation to support his actions. He's just making a statement in a positive way. Maybe you TT haters would rather have him make his statements like they do in Iraq, Iran and Afghanistan?

Posted by: Darcy | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 05:02 PM

@ Allan Davis

I think your childish and jealous! What does his pay have to do with this? Because he makes more than you and me, he should just not say anything? People like you are why your country is in such peril! Your probably just an Obama lover that is upset someone that worked way harder than you to earn his place in this world (and in your country) can make such a big statement by not going to hobnob with people he has issues with. That's called "Hypocracy" in case you didn't know. Maybe you should look it up you uneducated derilect!

Posted by: Darcy | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 05:09 PM

I see the braindead race-baiters are out in full force spewing their "TT can't handle a black man as president" garbage.
I doubt TT could care less what the WH occupants color is and no one here knows either.
Keep your pathetic racism charges coming fools. It is the only defense you can use for this Alinsky-loving, abject failure of a president.
Go Tim!!!

Posted by: burkanuck | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 05:21 PM

Not meeting President Barack Obama ,was Tim Thomas's loss.Tim is not a loser , he is likely the best puck stopper in the NHL. Barack Obama never created the predicament that the U.S. is in.Barack is one of the finest people in this life. Tim needs to run for the presidency, if he ran the U.S. like he plays goal the U.S would have a quadruple A rating.

Posted by: Oohay Boo | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 05:35 PM

well said canadian jeff may god bless tim thomas who realises like many that the office of president and prime minister has become irrelevant ;rich elites pull the strings and control the nations of the west while they fill their filthy pockets with the tax payers money and send our kids off to die for wars they created.americans and canadians wake up and look back to the heroes of old who gave their lives to protect your freedoms.may god protest tim thomas and all the heroes who constantly seek for truth and are willing to stand up when it counts.
cathal irish canadian

Posted by: cathal marllow | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 05:47 PM

@ cathal marllow

I think you meant to say "may god PROTECT Tim Thomas and all the heroes who constantly seek for truth and are willing to stand up when it counts"

Posted by: Darcy | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 05:54 PM

Many ignorant comments on this board as is to be expected.

Posted by: potvin | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 05:57 PM

i really believe that thomas should of just showed up with his team. suck it up buttercup, it was a team. i am canadian and i can understand his ideals but he was part of the team, he didn't have to kiss the president's ring or something.he didn't have to make a speech just respect the bruins, and further more obama didn't have much left to him in the whitehouse, the last president left a mess. i am so proud to be a canadian.

Posted by: mary lou jenkins | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 05:59 PM

I think it is funny that the US celebrates the Stanley Cup, being that the cup itself belongs to Canada. The NHL has the rights to use it and profit from it though.

Posted by: Brad | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 06:00 PM

@ cathal marllow 
im 100% behind your opinion and agree totally i think its about time to revolutionize the govenments of america the greedy, dispicable governments that say they are for the people when its totally opposite they are their for themselves!!

Posted by: chad | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 06:07 PM

I applaud Thomas. I wouldn't meet with Obama either, first because he's a Democrat and secondly because he's the worst president in the last 60 years. Race is a non-issue…I could care less if he were purple. It's his record and style of governance that's at issue.

Posted by: andyb | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 06:15 PM

I think Thomas shouid be booodd every time he sets foot on the ice.There is NO room for politcs in sports.

Posted by: me | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 06:30 PM

@ mary lou jenkins

Can you say Hypocrit, cause that's what TT would be if he went just cause his Team did. This is so much bigger than hockey or the concept of 'hang with your teamates'. Your obviously a Liberal here in Canada, or maybe an NDP'r? What discussion would there be if TT was a Hypocrite? None, thats how much. NO WAY would I go against my morals and beliefs and go with my team to an event that I was fundamentally opposed to. Your suggestion is a typical Socialistic point of view, and you have likely never even been a part of a team yourself, let alone been clear on what you fundamentally beleive in.

Posted by: Darcy | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 06:30 PM

@ Posted by: me

If there is no room for politics in sports, which I agree. Then why are teams even going to the white house in the first place. Maybe you should be mad at the WH and Obama for inviting sporting teams into the political arena, moron!

Posted by: Darcy | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 06:33 PM

Are you people that nieve? What thomas is stating is 100% correct. We no longer live in a free country. Politicains spend more time lining their pockets with corporate money. All the while making insignificant laws that continue to trap citizens into a corner, rather than taking the time to correct what is actaully wrong with our system and society. The writer who posted these comments has no choice but to say what he said, because he is one the many cowardly individuals who will leave a bottomless pit for his children and fellow family memebers to live in. all to try and save his own backside. When his job and many other jobs run dry maybe they'll finally wake up to the horror that most individuals live threw now a days.

Posted by: Tony | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 06:45 PM

Jeff.. I am not religious, but Amen to that. What Tim Thomas did was perfectly reasonable from his point of view, and mine. Just because he's famous doesn't mean he has to put on a smile and pretend everythings alright. He voiced his oppinion and stood by it. If more of us did that maybe things would be different.

Posted by: Justin | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 06:46 PM

Thomas is condemming the US government for the out of control economy and everything else, but there is a way to demonstrate your displeasure and it is not by letting your teamates down either, it is a classless act by a classless guy but then again what do you expect from a Bruin

Posted by: Dan | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 07:31 PM

@ Dan

Spoken like a true classless, jealous idiot! Probably a Nuck's fan too, lol! Obviously your just trolling cause you don't like the Bruins cause you made no inteligent points supporting your statement.

Posted by: Darcy | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 08:10 PM

As someone implied above, Thomas is a classless idiot!as is Mr. Mackie for saying that Thomas showed 'real courage'. This is a gross misuse of the word 'courage'. Come on idiot, we are talking about a hockey player refusing to attend a special ceremony here, not a soldier in the line of fire.

Posted by: James O'Sullivan | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 08:33 PM

Having given the matter further consideration, I think it is time that Thomas was cut from the Bruins. He is an embarassment!

Posted by: James O'Sullivan | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 08:38 PM

@ James O'Sullivan

You wouldn't know courage if it was right in front of you. Talk about classless, did you look in the mirror this morning? We are talking about a man that has worked way harder than you could ever appreciate to get to the top of his field. It is that hard work that has created the opportunity for him to show true courage and risk having to hear comments from retards like you who are just jealous that what you have to say makes no difference in the grand scheme of things. Yet, due to TT's hard work, all he has to do is abstain from an event and idiots like you get their panties tied in knot.

Posted by: Darcy | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 08:41 PM

@ James O'Sullivan

After further consideration… Your an embarrassment! I think it's time you were cut from speaking, cause people like you are why the USA is in such peril. If you try reading something besides picture books, you actually might become educated and be able to speak fluent english along with your jibberish.

Posted by: Darcy | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 09:19 PM

Take a good look around before you make any political decisions. You will be heavily scrutinized by folks who deem it their responsibility to spread the tar and feathers for any perceived infraction of their idiot sensibilities. You need to have the intestinal fortitude to carry on through the barrage of ignorance that will surely come your way. Carry on…you do not have to defend the truth.

Posted by: Jacoby Kayak | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 09:55 PM

Here's the problem Chad. In reality, the Bruins do own Thomas because he signed a contract filled with all kinds of do's and don'ts. So what I am saying is he should have used common sense instead of opening up a can of worms. Hockey and Politics do not go together at a social event.

Posted by: John | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 10:49 PM

Tim Thomas is a Teapartier. It is a shame that he dragged the NHL into that sphere. I blame the Bruins for enabling him to do that.

Posted by: Brian Simon | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 11:02 PM

@ Brian Simon

Now it's the Bruin's fault, lmao!! Those "Enablers". Time for an intervention, LMAO! Brian, let me take my brain out so we can start of even in this discussion. He's a grown man and nowhere does his contract say that he has to go see the prez with his team if they win the cup, so they could not force him.

Posted by: Darcy | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 11:30 PM

Typical US hockey class. There is none. It is a tradition that all winning teams get to go to White House. That is a special honour that the regular joe never gets. 
Here is a muti-millionaire playing a game. Maybe he is part of the problem. Most people are lucky to earn a million bucks in a life time of work never mind in a season or less of sport. These guys have worked hard and are the best in the world so show some class and go shake a hand like a gentleman.

Posted by: longbow | Tuesday, January 24, 2012 at 11:35 PM

@ Longbow

Tradition? That's more important than one's beleif's and morals right? An honor to shake a failure to the US citizens hand? I'm a regular joe, and I would spit in the president's hand cause he only thinks about re-election. That's obvious with the denial of 20,000 jobs that could have been created with the XL Pipeline. Maybe you and your kind are the problem! Again… Who cares how much TT makes… Oh yeah, jealous lazy types like yourself. Quick you democrat, pull the race card now, lol.

Posted by: Darcy | Wednesday, January 25, 2012 at 12:07 AM

Tim, as a Canadian good on you , I would have a big problem shaking his hand, I would have to check to see if I still have all my fingers.America deserves better.

Posted by: RRB | Wednesday, January 25, 2012 at 12:45 AM

@Terry - I agree completely!

from your post about the content of this article: But who are you to say his opinion is "as misguided as it might be"

Right on the mark Terry! I was certain I would not be the only person thinking that. Here we have an article about a person stating their opinion, who is then attacked about his opinion, with the person writing the article then voicing their opinion about his opinion, and attacking the opinion himself, in that he called it 'misguided'. (and yes, the string of 'opinion' in there is intentional to highlight the irony)

To the writer of the article: So it's bad for others to do that, but it's okay for you to do it? Good god man, did you even read your own article before you submitted it for print?

Posted by: MC | Wednesday, January 25, 2012 at 12:48 AM

Hell, so he'd rather a tea party than see the president. Free country ain't it ?

Posted by: Frank | Wednesday, January 25, 2012 at 08:47 AM

TT, has shown a lot of courage from his perspective as a confortable citizen. He has put his pants ON THE RIGHT way, and showed to all that , yes, I have a voice and I am going to use it to show my utter displeasure in my country's situation, and the lack of GUTS and COURAGE from my elected officials. We in CANADA are no different, look at our political scene, hypochrites, liars, and deceitful poiliticians trying to make a name just for themselves. TT has expressed his sadness, and frustration to this system, and is by no means, an AFFRONT TO President OBAMA, which we, in CANADA admire and love.

Posted by: CC | Wednesday, January 25, 2012 at 08:56 AM

Hockey players in the NHL are subject to many off ice events and most respect the wishes of the team owners. Thomas simply showed that he is a not a team player but hey, it will come back to bite him in the ass. Right or wrong, politically the USA is a very patriotic country and when you snub the President, you snub the country.

Posted by: John | Wednesday, January 25, 2012 at 09:03 AM


----------



## yank (Feb 1, 2007)

IMHO, this post should not have been posted on this woodworking site. 
There are many sites better suited for the above posts.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

He is a fool - 
Had it been an INIDVIDUAL invite that would be different.

This is not about Tim Thomas going (not going) it is about the Bruins.
Nothing stopped him from tweeting negativetly about the experience afterwards, but he let his team down.

However Equally Foolish
Larry Bird in 1984 telling Reagan NO
Michael Jordan Blowing off the 1991 invite with Bush the Elder, after the Bulls First championship
James Harrison of the Pittsburgh Steelers - NO in 2006 to Bush and NO to OBama in 09
March Chmurra of the Packers - - NO to Clinton in 1997 citing Monica Lewinsky
Manny Ramirez of the Redsox blowing off Bush in 2007
The 5 Nascar drivers - Biffle, Busch, Edwards, Harvick and Tony Stewart
or Ozzie Guillen and 5 players from the White Sox saying no in 2006

Red Sox owner John Henry and general manager Theo Epstein, opted out of the invites to the Bush White House after the 2007 World Series

All these guys are misguided, however it is also a long list that is not confined to just one party..
So really I would say *So what??!?*
But also the folks calling Thomas a Racist should go jump off a bridge.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

TFL


----------

